# serverumzug?



## kleenerheld (14. Nov. 2007)

geht die Datenübernahme (Website und Datenbanken) von einen webmin (Version 1.310) verwalteten Webserver auf  einen Webserver der mit ISPConfig verwaltet wird?


----------



## Till (14. Nov. 2007)

Also die Daten und Webseiten wirst Du generell übernehmen können aber nicht die Konfiguration und das geht nicht automatisch, da ISPConfig die Konfiguration nicht einlesen kann, die Du per Webmin erstellt hast. Außerdem sind die Pfade für die Webseiten in ISPConfig anders, Du wirst also ggf. in den Scripten der webseiten die Pfade anpassen müssen.

Du müsstest also alle Datenbanken, die Webseite(n) und am besten das komplette /etc Verzeichnis sichern, dann auf dem Server mit ISPConfig neue Webseite(n) in ISPConfig anlegen und die Benutzer für FTP und Email neu in ISPConfig anlegen. Dann kopierst du die HTML / PHP scripte in die von ISPConfig erzeugten Ordner.


----------



## kleenerheld (15. Nov. 2007)

danke für die schnelle antwort. das dachte ich mir schon das fleissarbeit angesagt ist.


----------

